# Anyone know were to go fishing in Chattanooga TN.



## chefpomp

Im going up for the weakend soon and would like to do a little fishing while Im their.


----------



## asago

Fish behind Nickajack dam or Chick dam... you can fish from a boat or from shore. If you have a boat, net some shad at the dam wall. If you can't get shad or some type of baitfish for bait, fish with chicken livers... you'll catch huge stripers, hybrids, drum, and cats, and maybe a smallie, whitebass, or gar...



I used to fish there at least once a month... here's some of my pics:



My son w/ a Striper that is now in the Tenn. Aquarium:












Buddy Joe w/ another big one:












Me w/ a freshwater drum:


----------



## chefpomp

Fished their on summer while at my moms. Caught some pretty big cats below chic dam. Would love to catch a stripe. Dont now much about the time of year to catch stuff though. Thanks.


----------



## chefpomp

What kind of poles-rigs will I need.


----------



## asago

The Chick is mostly catfish w/ an occasional drum or striper, The Nick is more stripers, etc... I fish w/ 30lb mono and a 2-3 ounce egg weight carolina rigged w/ a 4 foot leader... the leader is important as these fish are a bit leader shy. Use a 15 - 20lb flouro leader and your favorite bait hook.... bounce it along the bottom or keep it just off the bottom if in a boat and drift fish the tailrace. As far as rod, reel, I'm fishing these fish with a Ambasador 6000 and Pinnacle Power Tip... all pretty cheap gear but does the job. I like the power tips rods because they are extremely flexible and will not spook the fish on a bite.... also GREAT jigging rods. Stripers are at the Nick year-round and will bite when they are generating.


----------



## Buckyt

The previous post are correct. A lot depends on whether you will be fishing from boat or shore. 

If from shore, go below the dam on either side you'll have access if you can walk down the rip rap shores. There are piers near at the boatramp on the south side of the river off Amnicola parkway.

If you have a boat, you can fish below the dam for spots, smallies, stripers, nice bream, etc. Above the dam on Lake Chickamauga, there has been a real improvement in Bass fishing recently. A friend who fishes there often says he has never caught so many bass and is catching some real nice Smallies on the main lake dropoffs. 

Rots o ruck!


----------



## chefpomp

Thanks for all the info guys.:bowdown


----------



## fishheadspin

sorry i missed this post when it was orginally put on here a few weeks ago. i live in chattanooga and fish here at least twice a week. if you arestil lcoming or are here now drop me a PM and I will take you bass fishing.


----------

